# Probably the world's largest farecard



## CHamilton (Aug 22, 2014)

From Anthony:

Massive Metro Farecard is a labor of love — and a reminder of a soon-to-be-gone object

The first trip was only 40 cents...and there was actually ink in the printer!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 22, 2014)

I saw a picture of the giant farecard with the tiny fares today in The Washington Post's free weekday paper Express - while I was riding Metro of course!

On a side note -

Later in the day, since I was passing by WAS on Metro, I decided to stop by ClubAcela for a break and a couple of cups of FREE  coffee. Finding a seat, I picked up the non-Express version of The Post and read, with great relish, about the Nats game I attended Thursday - which was an interesting game - their 10th W in a row, their 5th walk off W in their last 6 games, plus the game had no RBIs for either team, as the Nats scored the only run of the game on a throwing error in the bottom of the ninth. When I finished savoring the coffee and the articles on the game I put down the paper, looked around the room, and sitting close by was one of AU's moderators.  There is just no escaping the ubiquitousness of AU!


----------



## BCL (Aug 26, 2014)

BART was using this kind of ticket before Washington Metro, by about a year. However, their tickets always had rounded corners. They were paper until the more recent plastic ticket stock. They contracted with the same company to provide the equipment - Cubic Data, which still makes the latest version. I also remember some IBM machines that didn't make change, along with IBM machines that only made change. There was another odd one (first to take credit/debit cards) that seemed to print out tickets that came in rolls and were cut each time. Those tickets were odd because they were cut along a small strip between the tickets in the rolls. There was always this small piece sticking out, although they worked just fine. I would take scissors to them and they would work even after this little piece was trimmed.

This mock-up is about the same size I think:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> I saw a picture of the giant farecard with the tiny fares today in The Washington Post's free weekday paper Express - while I was riding Metro of course!
> 
> On a side note -
> 
> Later in the day, since I was passing by WAS on Metro, I decided to stop by ClubAcela for a break and a couple of cups of FREE  coffee. Finding a seat, I picked up the non-Express version of The Post and read, with great relish, about the Nats game I attended Thursday - which was an interesting game - their 10th W in a row, their 5th walk off W in their last 6 games, plus the game had no RBIs for either team, as the Nats scored the only run of the game on a throwing error in the bottom of the ninth. When I finished savoring the coffee and the articles on the game I put down the paper, looked around the room, and sitting close by was one of AU's moderators.  There is just no escaping the ubiquitousness of AU!


Watched that game on TV, heck of a good one.

There was a mod in WAS and they didn't warn us? I thought there was a mandatory notification period.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 26, 2014)

Homeland Security wants to be notified when any AU Member is in the District!!!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 29, 2014)

RyanS said:


> There was a mod in WAS and they didn't warn us? I though there was a mandatory notification period.


There ought to be a law! :giggle:


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 29, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Homeland Security wants to be notified when any AU Member is in the District!!!


Without getting into details... I thought I was just paranoid...

*But* as the ol' saying goes...

Just because you're paranoid, doesn't mean they are not out to get you! 

-_-


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 29, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Homeland Security wants to be notified when any AU Member is in the District!!!
> ...


Were you told to sit down and stop blocking the aisle? :lol:


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 29, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


No, that was one of the infamous-for-customer-service-oriented-service CHI based Amtrak employees.

In DC I get pulled over for no good reason and then told to appeal the ticket I was given by the cop who gave it to me...


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 29, 2014)

The Davy Crockett said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > The Davy Crockett said:
> ...


You were DRIVING in DC?!? What were you thinking!?!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 29, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> You were DRIVING in DC?!? What were you thinking!?!


Multiple Choice:

A) I wasn't! (thinking)

B) Desperate times call for desperate measures.

C) It was the weekend and Metro, for all intents and purposes, was not running.

D) I was under the influence... of going back for a fix... of Maryland, My Maryland.

E) All of the above

F) None of the Above


----------

